# New Solarforce Y2 focusing flashlight



## Blitzwing (Nov 23, 2015)

Couldn’t see any mention of it elsewhere. Looks interesting, and I wonder how moddable it is?
http://www.solarforceflashlight-sales.com/product_detail.php?id=851&s=26…


----------



## G. Scott H. (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh for the love of... I just recently decided that I had all the lights I needed for the time being. Then you had to go and post this! Needless to say, I just ordered one. :sigh::laughing:


----------



## Blitzwing (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm still considering it.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Nov 23, 2015)

Stuff usually takes two or three weeks to reach me from Solarforce in HK, so if you're still undecided at that time, I'll post some pics and try to answer any questions if I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 23, 2015)

I saw that the other day. Did you notice the clip?? 2way. how cool


----------



## Blitzwing (Nov 23, 2015)

G. Scott H. said:


> Stuff usually takes two or three weeks to reach me from Solarforce in HK, so if you're still undecided at that time, I'll post some pics and try to answer any questions if I can. :thumbsup:




Thanks. :thumbsup:

It would have to be good for me to buy it, even at only $30USD, I've got so many torches already, that just don't get used.



Str8stroke said:


> I saw that the other day. Did you notice the clip?? 2way. how cool



Hadn't noticed until you mentioned it, but yes it is a neat feature.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 23, 2015)

It's hard to go wrong for $29.99. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## stephenk (Nov 23, 2015)

Beam shots?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonder if the zooming is done by twisting the head or pull in and out

Nvm, found the answer. Retractable.. guess that means in and out


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm curious about this light too and what the beam is like. It'd be awesome if it was like the m3 head and used a standard p60 pill without a reflector. I'd like to drop in a neutral xpl hi with guppydrv


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 23, 2015)

Shouldnt the beam be like any other zoomies?


----------



## stephenk (Nov 23, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Shouldnt the beam be like any other zoomies?


There is quite a difference in beam quality between different zoomies!


----------



## Blitzwing (Nov 23, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> I'm curious about this light too and what the beam is like. It'd be awesome if it was like the m3 head and used a standard p60 pill without a reflector. I'd like to drop in a neutral xpl hi with guppydrv



I was thinking that too!

The M3 goes well with an XP-G2 or red or green XP-E.



dealgrabber2002 said:


> Shouldnt the beam be like any other zoomies?



Depends. Another question is how much efficiency is lost between flood / throw focus and through the lens.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm trying to save up to get a couple of m3 heads to mod. I want one to be a xpl hi neutral with guppydrv firmware on an L2M body and the second one an mtg2 with guppydrv on an L2T body with 2x18350's. This zoomie would definitely be part of that order if it's of good quality.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Nov 25, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Wonder if the zooming is done by twisting the head or pull in and out
> 
> Nvm, found the answer. Retractable.. guess that means in and out



That's what I'm thinking: a push-pull friction type thing. I'll confirm when it gets here.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's hard to go wrong for $29.99. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



$26.99!


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 3, 2015)

Got it. It is a push-pull type head. Overall I'm sort of "meh" on this light so far. It has the same threads at the tail cap as the L series, but the threaded section is way shorter, so no interchangeability there. The two-way pocket clip is okay. It's the same one as on the newer L2E. The steel feels really thin and flexible, but it can also be bent quite far without taking a set. Not the most secure feeling clip around, but it seems like it should be okay durability wise. The thing I really don't like, though, is that the lens is *gasp* plastic! I was really hoping for glass on this one. I may be able to find a suitable glass substitute, but the factory one has a relatively wide flange around it for the bezel to fit against that might make this difficult. We'll see. As far as beams go, it's about what you'd expect. With the head pulled in it gives a giant round beam that's good for close-up stuff, and pushed all the way out it gives you the typical square image of the led die. It throws okay in this mode, but not as well as I'd hoped it would. I took it outside last night and tried to light up a giant white power pole that's about 130 meters from my back patio, and it did cast some light on it, but not the defined beam I hoped for.  It's not a bad light, I'm just sort of underwhelmed by it.







I'll see if I can get any beamshots this weekend. I'm still messing around with my new GeekPro, so I don't know how well it'll do.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry to read you're not thrilled with your new light. The date on your camera is incorrect. 
~ C.G.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep, I apparently took a pic of it a month before I got it. How cool is that? :laughing: At least the time was right. :twothumbs Thanks for the condolences. I don't regret the purchase, but I'm not nearly as stoked about the light now that it's here as I thought I'd be. If I can find a nice glass lens, that'll bump up the cool factor significantly.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 3, 2015)

The light was free, and the supernatural shipping was cheap at only $27. 

~ Chance


----------



## Blitzwing (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, not surprised it's not a great thrower really, given the small lens and big LED.

What does it use for a pill? Does it seem easily moddable?


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 4, 2015)

I have not disassembled the head yet, but here you can see under the lens there's an aluminum retaining ring that looks like it holds the whole head together. Not sure what's underneath, but I might have time to dig in this weekend. 







The plastic lens:









Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The light was free, and the supernatural shipping was cheap at only $27.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## PapaLumen (Dec 4, 2015)

Sure it's plastic? Their description mentions - "Strengthened ultra-clear glass lens with two-surface coating for high transparency and light transmittance."


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 4, 2015)

Definitely plastic. I think the mention of the glass lens was probably just a mistake on their part. Maybe they originally intended to go glass but changed that at some point, or maybe they just inserted erroneous info that was meant for another light? I don't know.


----------



## PapaLumen (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeh, sounds like the normal description for the flat lenses.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 8, 2015)

Lol. A couple of really atrocious outdoor beam shots. Highest mode, about 15' from shed. First with lens slid all the way in, second all the way out. I need to figure this cam out better before I take any more.


----------



## Blitzwing (Dec 8, 2015)

Spot looks pretty intense.


----------

